# How old are our members?



## Androxine Vortex (Mar 14, 2013)

I will make this poll so that if you vote your name will not appear for privacy purposes.


----------



## Ankari (Mar 14, 2013)

33, and I don't feel a day over 32.


----------



## Sparkie (Mar 14, 2013)

Thirty-one.


----------



## Chilari (Mar 14, 2013)

24, but I'm only 5 weeks away from 25.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 14, 2013)

33 (on paper).


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Mar 14, 2013)

18. Man, now I feel like the baby


----------



## Nihal (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll be 24 in some months. I still feel very young and strangers think I am teenager, because, well... I look almost ten years younger than I really am. Their look when they discover I am older enough to be inside _and_ outside a college is priceless.


----------



## FatCat (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm 24, but for some reason did 25-29. Brain must be going already


----------



## Devor (Mar 14, 2013)

My doctor pointed out last week that I had entered my "thirtieth year."  I wanted to hit him.  I'm 29, darnit!

(No, I didn't really want to hit him.)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm a few months too old to press the 35-39 button. If only this poll happened sooner! Now that button remains un-clicked.


----------



## Chilari (Mar 14, 2013)

...

You're _*old*_, Sidekick.

Older than I assumed anyway. Then again, I mostly assume people on the internet are my age unless presented with evidence that they are not, like if they talk about a job they had 20 years ago, I can be pretty sure they didn't have a job at the age of 4. Or if they post with really poor grammar and spelling, I assume they're 14, sort of just automatically.

Edit: made "old" stand out more.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey, I had excellent grammar and spelling at age 14!


----------



## Chilari (Mar 14, 2013)

So did I. And I know adults with awful spelling and grammar in real life. But when I know nothing of a person but that they can't use a comma properly, I assume they must be 14.

When I was 14, I assumed they must be 12.

When I was 12, I wasn't on the internet because we'd not got it then.


----------



## Nihal (Mar 14, 2013)

LS is older than I thought too and I find this really cool!

A funny trend I've been noticing is that the internet population is getting older. E.g.: When I first started playing MMORPGs I was 11 years old (don't ask why a little girl suddenly decided to play this kind of game without knowing someone who did. I don't know.). Everyone I met were from 12 to 16. 17-19 years old were a rarity.

Now in the same gaming scenario you see a lot of 20+ years old people, people who work and pay for their own games and basically... have a life. Heh. I've played with a buch of 40+ years old and even with a friend's grandma once! MMOs... You know, Pking people, doing PvP, hack-n-slash...

P.s.: My father was an electronics technician, one of the first coders of our country, so our house always had (more than one) PC and internet, or I should say... BBS.

--
About writing, I always had an impeccable grammar (using my mother tongue ;x). I also knew other teenagers who wrote really well, even a 9 years old who wrote nice stories! This "language degradation" trend seems to be something recent, it wasn't _that _bad 10 years ago.

And the worse... adults write as badly as teenagers and children.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Mar 14, 2013)

I am 31, and even though many people have a fear of becoming 30+, I feel really good with this age.

Most of the Mythic Scribes members are twenty something, I believe. We have teenagers and 40+ members too, and it's great to have writers of a wide variety of ages here.

I wonder, who are the youngest and the oldest members of Mythic Scribes??


----------



## Filk (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm 28. but sometimes my knees tell me I am decades older. Looking forward to stem cell cartilage when it is necessary.


----------



## SeverinR (Mar 14, 2013)

There is only one older then me, dang kids. 
Dang, guess I got to go buy a cane, pull my pants up to my armpits, and yell about kids these days need to pull up their pants.
oh, wait I do do the last one.
Did I say do-do? uhoh got to go........


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Mar 14, 2013)

Glad to see the diversity here! Thanks for participating!

I actually just turned 20 today and almost hit the "Younger than 20" button XD


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm not sure how to take the "I thought you were younger" since you don't know what I look like, but Nihal may or may not have seen my photo on DeviantArt (age 34), so I'm just gonna go with being flattered and press the thanks button.

EDIT - 35-39 is _still_ un-clicked!


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 14, 2013)

SeverinR said:


> There is only one older then me, dang kids.
> Dang, guess I got to go buy a cane, pull my pants up to my armpits, and yell about kids these days need to pull up their pants.
> oh, wait I do do the last one.
> Did I say do-do? uhoh got to go........


----------



## Nihal (Mar 14, 2013)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> I'm not sure how to take the "I thought you were younger" since you don't know what I look like, but Nihal may or may not have seen my photo on DeviantArt (age 34), so I'm just gonna go with being flattered and press the thanks button.
> 
> EDIT - 35-39 is _still_ un-clicked!



I haven't seen this photo. (by the way, it just occurred to me that your children must be extremely cute! Asian heritage kids are some of the cutest.)

You're really lively, it makes you sound young.

By the way, I'm also surprised by SeverinR!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks. They are extremely cute! I'm a shameless braggart when it comes to my kids.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 14, 2013)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Thanks. They are extremely cute! I'm a shameless braggart when it comes to my kids.



I think _everyone_ brags shamelessly about their kids, though. XDDD


----------



## chaos-in-spades (Mar 18, 2013)

According to this poll there is only one other member younger than 20. I feel like the baby now. ^^


----------



## PlotHolio (Mar 18, 2013)

My demographic is the largest.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Mar 18, 2013)

chaos-in-spades said:


> According to this poll there is only one other member younger than 20. I feel like the baby now. ^^



Thats me, I know how you feel .


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 18, 2013)

chaos-in-spades said:


> According to this poll there is only one other member younger than 20. I feel like the baby now. ^^


And I'm beginning to feel very very old!


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Mar 18, 2013)

The 35-39 range is STILL unchecked?


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Mar 18, 2013)

CupofJoe said:


> And I'm beginning to feel very very old!



Experienced Joe... That's what we call it at this point.


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 18, 2013)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Experienced Joe... That's what we call it at this point.


Too true, but I defer to my learned colleague


			
				Dr. Henry Walton "Indiana" Jones said:
			
		

> "It ain't the years honey, it's the mileage."


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 18, 2013)

There's a whole generation missing at this point. Where are the 35-39ers?

... Must have been abducted by aliens or summat...

Any theories?


----------



## Chilari (Mar 18, 2013)

Butterfly said:


> There's a whole generation missing at this point. Where are the 35-39ers?
> 
> ... Must have been abducted by aliens or summat...
> 
> Any theories?



They've got better things to do? Jobs? Families?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (Mar 22, 2013)

26....Where's my time machine??


----------



## Graylorne (Mar 23, 2013)

Why must I share a button with youngsters of 50? It's not fair, grmbl.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Mar 24, 2013)

Graylorne said:


> Why must I share a button with youngsters of 50? It's not fair, grmbl.



Well I've got to share my button with kids .


----------



## Graylorne (Mar 24, 2013)

You tempt me, Aidan, you tempt me terribly...


----------



## PlotHolio (Mar 25, 2013)

I could say I was 35-39 if I hadn't voted already.

Of course, that would be a lie.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm 32.  Come on people, let's not feel old!  HA!  I have the body I had when I was nineteen but more money!  It isn't all bad.  In fact, I take pride when people see me out and about with my four kids and ask if they're all mine (because I look 25).  "Yep," I say.  "I'm older than I look." 

There's something to be said about having written for 11 yers.  I'm better, have more experiences to draw from than when I was 21, and have the time and money to take things at my own pace.  This is the life, people.  Revel in your experiences!


----------

